# Can I use Google Drive to backup my catalog and images?



## hbwilliams22 (Sep 17, 2019)

Right now, my primary Lr Classic catalog +  backups, and images are stored on my Hard Drive and auto-backed up on Dropbox and again manually on an external Hard Drive. 

Will Google Drive act the same as Dropbox or will there be limitations?


----------



## clee01l (Sep 17, 2019)

Google Drive is a  cloud storage location.  Google *Backup* & Sync app. Is a back up service that maps local file to a copy stored on the cloud.   So, yes.  You images and catalog file and any other folder that you designate to the *Backup* & Sync app should be available to be restored from Google drive


----------



## hbwilliams22 (Sep 17, 2019)

Ok, thanks. I am considering dropping my Dropbox subscription and wanted to be sure Gsuite would work in its replacement.


----------

